# BIOS detects hardware but computer won't boot



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

I have used this computer for 5 years without issues. After leaving it off for 2 months while I was away, I returned to what I thought was a hard drive crash. The computer wouldn' boot and gave me the pxe-361/pxe-m0f error and the message "no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key" after I disabled network booting. 

I get the same message when I insert the XP cd or the supposedly bootable disc that I made when I first got the computer. My boot order is CD-HD-Network. When I turn on the computer, I don't hear the hd spin up. The CD drive makes a few noises, but it doesn't get the disc spinning fast. When I enter the BIOS settings, it detects the CPU, RAM, optical drives, _and _the hd that I thought had crashed. It does, however, say that the hd size is 0 Gb. It correctly detects the size of another hd that I put in.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Gateway 840GM
Pentium D CPU on Intel 945G mobo
2x1 Gb pc5300 RAM


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

In your bios check all the options for first boot drive and see if there isnt one that says CD ROM that should get your xp disc to load...although it looks like its correct. Are you sure that disc is bootable?

One last ditch effort you can try that has in the past had minimal success is to remove the HD (cables and all) and give the HD a snap with your wrist like cracking a whip this will cause the disc platters to spin and possibly free up enough to reach operational rotation speed or free a possibly sticky read arm...It can however cause the read arm to contact the platters and damage stuff...make the the snap smooth but like you mean it...again last ditch effort that may buy you enough time to boot the pc and back up some data. 

-Gun


----------



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

Gun Jam said:


> In your bios check all the options for first boot drive and see if there isnt one that says CD ROM that should get your xp disc to load...although it looks like its correct. Are you sure that disc is bootable?


I've double and triple checked my boot options. Both optical drives are ahead of the hd. I've tried switching them and booting from both. No dice.

As far as the disc being bootable, I'm 99.9% sure it is. I seem to recall having used it to boot from when I reinstalled the OS a couple of years ago. It's in good condition, no scratches or anything.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try removing the CMOS Battery for a few minutes and then reinstall the battery
Reboot the computer, you will be prompted to enter BIOS (setup)
Reset the date and time in the BIOS
Check to see if the HD is detected
Set the boot order to CD-rom 1st, Hard Drive 2nd
Save and Exit the BIOS

See if it will boot up


----------



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

Still not working.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did the BIOS detect the hard drive?
Do you have another bootable CD to try?

If not, see if a Linux CD will boot up the computer.
This runs off the CD-Rom and should not effect your HD:
http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

Make sure you read the link I sent you.
You want to try it, Not install it


----------



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> Did the BIOS detect the hard drive?
> Do you have another bootable CD to try?


Yes, the BIOS detects the hard drive. It reads 0 gb for the 250 Gb drive that was originally in the machine, and the correct size for the 1 Tb drive I dropped in.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats on the 1 TB?
If it does not have a bootable OS on it, please remove it so we do not risk data lost.

How is the drive connected?
IDE or SATA
If IDE have you replaced the IDE cable?
If Sata have you replaced the Sata cable?

I know you stated that you think the CD you have is bootable and appears to be OK.

But did you try the Ubuntu CD?
If you wish no to could you please try and see if the Hard Drive Diagnotics CD from the manufacture of the Hard Drive will boot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f234/hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-302602.html


----------



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> Whats on the 1 TB?


Nothing except XP.



BCCOMP said:


> How is the drive connected?


SATA. I've replaced it with one from another machine that I know works. The cable from the broken machine works in the other one, and the new cable doesn't work in the broken machine.



BCCOMP said:


> did you try the Ubuntu CD?


I'm in the process of downloading it, and I'll post the results when I try it out. I'll also try the HD diagnostics cd.

Thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Also please strip down to only what we need
1 Hard Drive that has a bootable OS
Also try to connect this hard drive to another Sata connection 
1 stick of memory
1 CD/DVD rom
Video card


----------



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

I burned the Ubuntu disc and when I try to boot from it I get something that looks like a loading screen (black with a little white icon at the bottom) and then a black screen with a flashing cursor and nothing else.


----------



## neveroffside (Oct 30, 2010)

Additionally, I tried another XP disc and when I boot from it, I get the message "setup is inspecting your hardware configuration" and a black screen while the old hard spins up, makes a clicking noise and spins down in an apparently endless loop.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another psu in it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

That would be my next step
(replace The Power Supply)


----------

